# varanus glebopalma



## wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

varanus glebopalma pics ........


----------



## imported_Varanus (Oct 3, 2009)

Very Nice!

Are thyese your animals, if not, what's their origin?


----------



## wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

no they are not mine they are my mates they are from N.T


----------



## jdwango (Oct 3, 2009)

Very interesting. Were they collected on permit?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice looks cute, monitor in a blanket!


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

One of my very favourites! Nice.


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

Are these guys in private hands or at a wildlife park?
Nice looking animals.


----------



## wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

yes they were collected under permit and are in a private collection for breeding program so should be available in a year or two


----------



## wizz (Oct 3, 2009)

hopefully all will go well


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Im hoping so aswell, is there any need to breed like because of declining numbers of this species or just to provide some more for the pet industry? Sorry im not familiar with this species....


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish them the best of luck with the project.


----------



## jinin (Oct 3, 2009)

That would be the best thing.... i would love to die knowing i saved a species from extinction.----Life Goal 8]


----------



## wizz (Oct 4, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Im hoping so aswell, is there any need to breed like because of declining numbers of this species or just to provide some more for the pet industry? Sorry im not familiar with this species....


for both of them.....


----------



## wheatus (Oct 9, 2009)

An associate here in NSW owns a Black-palmed monitor and i dare say he would be willing to send it to QLD for a breeding scheme. If your mate is interested PM me and i can pass on information etc.. cheers


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 9, 2009)

They Bedfords?


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cute monitors, anyway...


----------

